# Tipping signs



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Can someone please attach a printable tipping sign. Pdf or link would be fine.
thanks in advance.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

google image search uber tip sign


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Don't install a tip sign in your ride! It's demeaning! Just be charming and provide excellent customer service. The tips will come.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

BS less than 10% of uber x drivers tip because they have to bring cash ahead of time if they plan to tip. What's demanding is the low class of riders these days. Having a tip sign is the only way to inform people the tip is not included and uber takes over 25% of the fare.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

You must admit, at least some of the responsibility lies with the driver, his personality and the service he provides. 

I've had 6 rides today. 4 included a tip. Of course it's not like that every day for me, but it's not phenomenally unusual. If I were tip hungry I'd examine myself before I took a measure that was tantamount to holding out a cup on a street corner!


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

My market sucks. Every market is different. We don't have a lot of tourist looking to blow money away at casinos.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Don't install a tip sign in your ride! It's demeaning! Just be charming and provide excellent customer service. The tips will come.


BS


----------



## Canada647 (Sep 4, 2015)

my next custom license plate will be "tip me"


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I want my next tip jar to say why you o tip lol. But I like... Your bartender opened a bottle I gave a cleaner cheaper faster ride than a taxi. Why you no Tip? Angry face


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Try a vidoo doll hanging from the rearview with a sign around his neck," I didn't tip driver".


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Haha make a voodoo doll with a sign that says riders that don't tip. Then when end the trip put a pin in the doll and look them right in the face. Then say i bought this doll in x which is on a 3 hour time delay.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> BS less than 10% of uber x drivers tip because they have to bring cash ahead of time if they plan to tip. What's demanding is the low class of riders these days. Having a tip sign is the only way to inform people the tip is not included and uber takes over 25% of the fare.


I got a square, now pax says I would tip but I have no cash, no problem I can swipe your plastic, or my paypal is X just have them list as gift so they can't reverse it.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I noticed some increase in tips after putting a sign "Tips are great" on the can in the middle console. Most have been sneaky $1 tips. Some have even dropped coins!


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I noticed some increase in tips after putting a sign "Tips are great" on the can in the middle console. Most have been sneaky $1 tips. Some have even dropped coins!


One of my younger PAX stole my tips out of my tip cup last weekend. Very sneaky since I drive stick and it was right under my shift. I keep under $20 in there but still..........................

Yes I reported it and no, no response from Uber.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Admittedly my experience level is just getting started, and I may be having "beginner's luck"...but my three best tippers so far have been the very *problem* riders that some people refuse to accommodate. One was a guy who announced after we started for his home that he needed to stop at his bank on the way (and he left the anchor bags in my car like others have warned me about ). One was a guy and his young daughter who, as I discovered when I arrived at the address, had just come out of a grocery store with a cart full of bags. The last one was tonight, four really drunk party girls who at the last minute just a mile from the dropoff point persuaded me to hit a Taco Bell drive through. 

In all three cases these people tipped me HUGE, putting a big smile on my face, making all my extra effort well worth it. (and it wasn't really a lot of effort, none of them abused the privilege by making me wait an inordinate amount of time, this was really cake)

(still, I am working on ways to avoid getting into these situations as I know this kind of luck can't last, but I can't help wonder if my attitude when I see the situation that's unfolding has something to do with their propensity to tip.)


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> I drive a new Mercedes, black-on-black. I have unlimited carwashes at my local full-service car wash and I keep the vehicle immaculate. I offer free wifi if the passenger needs it. I know the area in which I drive, as I've lived here for over 30 years and I take pride in my driving and navigation skills. The Uber app agrees that I give a smooth, safe and efficient ride. I maintain a professional demeanor, but I can be a good conversationalist and I posses a good sense of humor. I know when to keep quiet and when to engage. I exit the vehicle and open the door whenever I can. I personally load and unload passenger luggage, every time. I'm well-groomed and well dressed whenever I accept passengers. My star rating is usually well above 4.9, which is no easy feat here in the jaded San Francisco / Silicon Valley area.
> 
> In my last several hundred uber rides, I can count the number of tips i've received without even having to remove my shoes. I couldn't bring myself to soliciti tips with a sign. I'm not even comfortable accepting gratuities. I think ridership and even total income would fall significantly if tipping became de rigeur, however, I feel that I must be doing something wrong if you guys are getting tips on two thirds of your Uber rides and I'm running at less than one out of twenty.
> 
> ...


I don't think that "Official GS Daisy Vest" in your attached file image would help. 

Offering "extras" during the ride will only raise the standards that pax will expect on their next ride, which in return becomes a base. What if your WiFi goes out and you pick up a pax you had before that used your WiFi? Now that pax will think you did not offer the same amenities as the last time, and may not give you a tip as you did not meet their expectation as you did previously.

Mints, candy, water, foot massage... WHY?

Look, it doesn't matter what YOU do in regards to receiving tips. Uber has already brainwashed riders into believing "tips are included" in the fare.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Yikes! I had my receipt screenshot for my daughter's girl scout vest in the clipboard and it must've inadvertently been pasted inline when I fumbled with the text quote system. Never encountered one like that before and it confused me a bit, despite my background as a developer. I'm the worst when it comes to interfaces of a technical nature, and I usually just have my wife figure out how to do things like programing the coffee maker or to figure out how to utilize features on my smart phone etc. Sadly, I've become like my father, old and feeble and easily confused by confounded gadgets and such. 


Anyhow, thanks for the lecture and all, but I was just using irony as a literary device for the braggart who made claims of getting tips on 66 percent of his rides. I don't think it's possible to receive as many tips where I drive, but I don't live in an inhabited theme park, like he does. Most of my Uber tips have been from tourists, so I can see how Reno drivers would make out a lot better than we do here in the SFBA.

I wouldn't hand out freebies, and I understand the shaping of expectations, but the wifi thing has been great in that it's what I wanted in my car in the first place, so that my kids can use their tablets and it's paid off big-time in that it sparked discussions that have led to a very lucrative Oracle DB consulting gig and more than one resume request. I drive Uber Select and the wifi thing has gone over well on some of the longer rides, particularly with the tech executives who ride from the affluent suburbs up into SF or down to San Jose. Maybe one in ten long distance riders actually needs the wifi, so the bandwidth consumption is negligible. I certainly wouldn't drive pool and allow the unwashed plebeian classes to update their devices and sync up their cloud accounts on my dime.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

*Before:* No tip sign, almost no tips.

*After: *Tip sign, slightly more than almost no tips. Some talk of tips.

I had one nice Uber rider touch/adjust the tip sign but did not tip. She worked at the Dairy Queen and was a college student.

Lyft started about two months ago in Erie and at least four riders have said they prefer Lyft so they can tip and they did so. Lyft ride volume still low versus Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you want tips go be a waitress and work for $2 an hour + tips

Part of the reason people like Uber is they don't have to tip. I would only expect a tip if I help with groceries or luggage in the trunk.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

People have opposing viewpoints on tip signs. So be it. I added signs and tips went up dramatically. So in my world, they are effective. What you choose to do is solely up to you.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Guys relax. This is a driver forum. We deal with the public as service providers. We hold all the bad in then come here. This might be the only place we can vent. We probably shouldn't vent against each other.
My sign simply says 
"Tip your Uber
It's good Karma"


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> *Before:* No tip sign, almost no tips.
> 
> *After: *Tip sign, slightly more than almost no tips. Some talk of tips.
> 
> ...


These people should be ashamed of themselves. Talking about tips, encouraging it, and yet not tipping. I don't understand some people these days and I don't think I ever will. But on the other hand I couldn't be prouder of myself for my maturity, common sense and higher moral standards. I guess I was raised better than these new modern day kids. I never considered myself superior. Now I consider myself on the same level as a Saint.



Lee239 said:


> If you want tips go be a waitress and work for $2 an hour + tips
> 
> Part of the reason people like Uber is they don't have to tip. I would only expect a tip if I help with groceries or luggage in the trunk.


And yet a man told me he loves Uber because he doesn't have to tip and has all his drivers come in his house and help with all the groceries. He says it's wonderful and it puts such a smile on his face. Doesn't seem like a jerk, but another older guy who has lost touch with what it means to have manners. SICK.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> And yet a man told me he loves Uber because he doesn't have to tip and has all his drivers come in his house and help with all the groceries. He says it's wonderful and it puts such a smile on his face. Doesn't seem like a jerk, but another older guy who has lost touch with what it means to have manners. SICK.


Being a driver you kind of lose your humanity and where you would have normally have been glad to help and older person put their groceries away you become a different person and are upset that they don't tip. and it's not about manners, he doesn't understand that a tip is customary and possibly expected in this situation. When I drove a taxi we had 2 separate lady riders, one in her 80s, one 60s that we helped in with their monthly groceries and they tipped $20 each time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> If you want tips go be a waitress and work for $2 an hour + tips
> 
> Part of the reason people like Uber is they don't have to tip. I would only expect a tip if I help with groceries or luggage in the trunk.


Help with luggage or groceries, guess what they still don't tip,

All kinds of businesses have signs about tipping, usually it's on the bill..

Now go talk sh.. to them.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I agree.....but when it becomes personal with a member saying...."go be a waitress" and we all know the majority of the Uber drivers are men.....well then.....thems are fighting words and on come the gloves......it's true though....we take enough shit from passengers.....I don't have the tolerance for unsolicited ignorance from another driver/member of this forum.....sorry.......


Go be a waiter. happy now?



painfreepc said:


> Help with luggage or groceries, guess what they still don't tip,
> 
> All kinds of businesses have signs about tipping, usually it's on the receipt..


At that point you can mention that gratuity is not included, the problem is people don't carry cash as much anymore.

I've never seen a tipping sign on a bill unless it's a credit card receipt at a sit down restaurant.

As long as Uber allows the signs, have a field day. It's like those annoying tip cups at take out places like donut shops of Chinese Food places.



Go4 said:


> Guys relax. This is a driver forum. We deal with the public as service providers. We hold all the bad in then come here. This might be the only place we can vent. We probably shouldn't vent against each other.
> My sign simply says
> "Tip your Uber
> It's good Karma"


If I were to put up a sign it would say something like : If you enjoyed your ride please rate it 5 stars / gratuities are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> If I were to put up a sign it would say something like : If you enjoyed your ride please rate it 5 stars / gratuities are appreciated, thanks.


This is what I have in my car...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

What about people who sit in the front seat?

It's a little over the top too


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

As I said earlier... If not for you don't use. It works for me. Most people get a chuckle out of it. It is light hearted and not overly bearing. Obviously, people in front don't see it. But as we all know most people sit in back.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> As I said earlier... If not for you don't use. It works for me. Most people get a chuckle out of it. It is light hearted and not overly bearing. Obviously, people in front don't see it. * But as we all know most people sit in back.[/*QUOTE]
> .


I didn't know that, I thought all single riders sat in the front. But I do get that it has humorous intent.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I guess I'll clarify since technically my wording was incorrect.

It has been the observation of many experienced drivers that a significantly higher % of passengers sit in the back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tipping signs are cheesy


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

If being cheesy gets me more cheddar... then so be it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> If being cheesy gets me more cheddar... then so be it.


Mic drop


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a small (2" × 2") notice posted on my glove box along with my other signs. It says tips are not expected but appreciated. Customers actually read the signs, and react favorably.

In contrast, one customer showed ma the pic he took in another car. That driver had mounted the largest sign with the boldest print proclaiming tips were desired. The customer felt offended by the sign. His instinct was to resist the implied guilt trip. The sign actually had the effect of chasing away tips.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have a small (2" × 2") notice posted on my glove box along with my other signs. It says tips are not expected but appreciated. Customers actually read the signs, and react favorably.
> 
> In contrast, one customer showed ma the pic he took in another car. That driver had mounted the largest sign with the boldest print proclaiming tips were desired. The customer felt offended by the sign. His instinct was to resist the implied guilt trip. The sign actually had the effect of chasing away tips.


Hey Karen can you post a pic of your sign please? You haven't been responding to me as much lately.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Hey Karen can you post a pic of your sign please? You haven't been responding to me as much lately.


Dear god theyve been collaborating!!!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Hey Karen can you post a pic of your sign please? You haven't been responding to me as much lately.


Just walk down the hall


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Don't install a tip sign in your ride! It's demeaning! Just be charming and provide excellent customer service. The tips will come.


Total BS !!! With Uber, tips rarely come !

Only problem with a tip sign is that if you do a lot of driving at night like I do, it will rarely be seen.
I think the idea of having a tablet with a slideshow and one or two screens suggesting tips is a great idea.

You could also have one of the screen shots explaining the rating system and why a 4.0 will get you deactivated.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Counting down until this thread gets locked by the mods. 10...9...8...


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tipping signs are cheesy


heh heh...okay now I am pondering a sign that says I accept cheese in lieu of tips


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> Counting down until this thread gets locked by the mods. 10...9...8...


More like T-minus 3 hours 47 minutes... And counting...


----------

